# Everesting



## Runexeter (8 Jul 2015)

Well what can I say...it was really really hard! but the sense of achievement afterwards and knowing that you have become a member of a very exclusive club is amazing.
I hope by putting this in the forum it will inspire other riders to give it a crack, the founder Andy Van Bergen has a clip on Youtube and says that over 51% of people that attempt an Everesting don't make it.
That just gave me more motivation to do it and hopefully will do for others as well. Don't get me wrong the stats don't lie and it was the hardest thing I have ever done BUT it is in your hands.
It took me around 17 hours moving time but 26 hours in total...a lot of that time was wasted with Garmin problems, needing better lights, longer breaks because of my knee's etc etc.

The body starts to shut down at a certain point and then it's all a mind game....how strong is yours.

I hope to read some other people's Everesting achievements in this forum soon.

https://app.strava.com/activities/338859063

www.everesting.cc


----------



## fimm (9 Jul 2015)

I assume this means climbing over the height of Everest in one ride? (The website doesn't seem to say this in words of one syllable.)


----------



## moo (9 Jul 2015)

Good effort. I'd have given up at any one of those issues. Kudos for sticking with it. 

I wouldn't attempt an Everest without at least 2 Garmins, both running off a power bank - a usb cable with the data wire shorted will keep them charged while in use.

It's a goal of mine to do this one day, but there are no feasible hills nearby. I'll probably lay claim to a French mountain on holiday next year. Plenty to choose from and much easier to do a few repeats than the 200 needed on my local hills.


----------



## coffeejo (9 Jul 2015)

fimm said:


> I assume this means climbing over the height of Everest in one ride? (The website doesn't seem to say this in words of one syllable.)


Took me three goes and several mugs of tea to work it out.


----------



## siadwell (9 Jul 2015)

fimm said:


> I assume this means climbing over the height of Everest in one ride? (The website doesn't seem to say this in words of one syllable.)


You have to climb the equivalent of Everest (8,848m total elevation gain) by repeatedly riding up the same ascent, turning round, descending and doing it all over again ad nauseum.


----------



## Runexeter (9 Jul 2015)

siadwell said:


> You have to climb the equivalent of Everest (8,848m total elevation gain) by repeatedly riding up the same ascent, turning round, descending and doing it all over again ad nauseum.


Yes exactly, I now realise I didn't put down the most obvious thing I should have, you tend to think more people know about it than they do.


----------



## puffinbilly (9 Jul 2015)

I thought it was a reference to the everesting gobstoppers sold by the chinese man in my local shop - years later still trying to sell me another and always disappointed that I still have mine - have to remind him it's an everesting one.


----------



## summit2ride (17 Sep 2016)

I completed mine this time last year. It really is a grueling challenge. I was surprised how few people new what it was, I'd read about it in Cycling Plus.

If you have a spare 5 mins check out my Blog about it at https://summit2ride.com/2016/09/16/everesting/


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Sep 2016)

I would love to have go but I live i Denmark. Our highest point is 101 metres and I would get dizzy just going up and down.


----------



## summit2ride (22 Sep 2016)

@steveindenmark That would require a lot of reps! Although if you can find one, mine was only 90m high


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2017)

Jens Voigt is having a go today. From Twitter



*Jens Voigt* ‏@thejensie  4h4 hours ago
_The morning of my Everest Challenge....Waking up to the first snow this winter. But hey, its only little snow,right?! Gonna be fun.
_
More: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/voigt-plans-24-hour-everest-challenge-for-charity/

Edit. It's a charity challenge, for the Tour de Cure cancer charity. Here's his charity page
https://www.ammado.com/community/jensieeverestchallenge


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jan 2017)

Jens has just finished.

*Jens Voigt* ‏@thejensie  9m9 minutes ago
_Done and dusted! 8845m of climbing - 27h with some small breaks on the bike! Over €25k raised! You guys are amazing! #EverestChallenge_


----------



## Shadow (3 Jan 2017)

So , he was over the time limit by 3 hours?!! (or am I misunderstanding something?) Maybe he should have gone for a bigger hill!!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2017)

Shadow said:


> So , he was over the time limit by 3 hours?!! (or am I misunderstanding something?) Maybe he should have gone for a bigger hill!!


Funny, I too thought that was the rule, but apparently not ...


Everesting rules said:


> It does not matter how long the ride takes, but it must be ridden in one attempt (i.e. no sleeping in between). Breaks for meals etc. are fine. You can break for as long or as little as you like. Bear in mind break times add up quickly, and can add significantly to your elapsed time.



THE RULES.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jan 2017)

Lighten up guys, its for cheriddee!

He did say in his initial press release that he was aiming for 24 hrs. 

There are probably several sets of self important busybodies who are promoting conflicting versions of the one and only set of "official" rules.

I'm impressed enough as it is. I don't know Berlin terribly well, but it's always struck me as a bit of a flat place. I know it's built on marshy ground because they have to pump a lot of groundwater out of the foundations of any new buildings, so to find a hill in or near Berlin big enough to do that must have meant a lot of riding.

The hill he chose was called the Teufelsberg, but I don't know how big it is. There are about a zillion strava segments with that name.


----------



## Shadow (3 Jan 2017)

Cheriddee Schmeriddee!! Rools is roolz is rules...

I still think an ex-pro who held the Hour should still be doing it under 24hrs! Jensie's gone lightweight since retiring.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> The hill he chose was called the Teufelsberg, but I don't know how big it is. There are about a zillion strava segments with that name.


I looked it up. It has a very interesting history - Wikipedia article.

At the end of WWII there were an awful lot of bombed buildings in Berlin which needed to be demolished. Unfortunately, the Berlin Wall went up so it wasn't possible to get the rubble out of that part of the city, so they created a man-made hill from it - the Teufelsberg!


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I looked it up. It has a very interesting history - Wikipedia article.
> 
> At the end of WWII there were an awful lot of bombed buildings in Berlin which needed to be demolished. Unfortunately, the Berlin Wall went up so it wasn't possible to get the rubble out of that part of the city, so they created a man-made hill from it - the Teufelsberg!



Thanks. That's interesting. I'd actually heard of it, I just didn't realise that was what he was riding up. And according to wiki it's 80m above the surroundings so he'll have needed 110 ascents.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2017)

Hmm, there was me thinking that our long local hillclimb of Cragg Vale would be good for this, but no - it would take 32 ascents and a total distance of 544 km!

Yikes, even doing it the steeper way up from Littleborough would take about 39 ascents and 300+ km of riding ...

That is one very tough challenge!


----------



## Starchivore (4 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, there was me thinking that our long local hillclimb of Cragg Vale would be good for this, but no - it would take 32 ascents and a total distance of 544 km!
> 
> Yikes, even doing it the steeper way up from Littleborough would take about 39 ascents and 300+ km of riding ...
> 
> That is one very tough challenge!



I remember a couple of years ago there was a challenge being done on Cragg to see how many ascents could be made over 24 hours (as a group). I think a club organised it- you had to take a little ball from a bucket at the bottom and deposit it at the top. I couldn't take part as I was at uni and busy unfortunately, it would have been interesting to see how difficult the ascents got after the fourth one.....!


----------



## User19783 (4 Jan 2017)

What a great challenge, nearest hill to is streatly hill , he did 85 repeats, omg , I can do 4or 5 but that's enough for me.
http://veloviewer.com/everesting/220017119


----------



## HLaB (26 Jan 2017)

Just did the maths, you'd have to go up our local hill climb 150 times, I actually know somebody who's done it


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jan 2017)

Runexeter said:


> Well what can I say...it was really really hard! but the sense of achievement afterwards and knowing that you have become a member of a very exclusive club is amazing.
> I hope by putting this in the forum it will inspire other riders to give it a crack, the founder Andy Van Bergen has a clip on Youtube and says that over 51% of people that attempt an Everesting don't make it.
> That just gave me more motivation to do it and hopefully will do for others as well. Don't get me wrong the stats don't lie and it was the hardest thing I have ever done BUT it is in your hands.
> It took me around 17 hours moving time but 26 hours in total...a lot of that time was wasted with Garmin problems, needing better lights, longer breaks because of my knee's etc etc.
> ...


Fair play to you sir! I once did Greg Lemonds training route over the Rockies and literally 'touched the void' not nice and Cheshire is a whole lot easier!


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, there was me thinking that our long local hillclimb of Cragg Vale would be good for this, but no - it would take 32 ascents and a total distance of 544 km!
> 
> Yikes, even doing it the steeper way up from Littleborough would take about 39 ascents and 300+ km of riding ...
> 
> That is one very tough challenge!



The most efficient way to do is find a hill as steep as you can reasonably manage with good turning points at top and bottom. Wait for a day with a strong tailwind

Cragg Vale is terrible for it as you're having to overcome a lot of air resistance as you're going quite fast. You go much slower up steeper hills so air resistance is much less, you're really only overcoming gravity


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The most efficient way to do is find a hill as steep as you can reasonably manage with good turning points at top and bottom. Wait for a day with a strong tailwind
> 
> Cragg Vale is terrible for it as you're having to overcome a lot of air resistance as you're going quite fast. You go much slower up steeper hills so air resistance is much less, you're really only overcoming gravity


You are right, of course, but I don't think we are built for 8,000+ m of steep climbing in one session!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, there was me thinking that our long local hillclimb of Cragg Vale would be good for this, but no - it would take 32 ascents and a total distance of 544 km!
> 
> *Yikes, even doing it the steeper way up from Littleborough would take about 39 ascents and 300+ km of riding ...*
> 
> That is one very tough challenge!


I'd forgotten posting that!

I came back on this thread to tell you that @Littgull's son Matthew did it last week, and on that very climb. Brian is too modest to blow his family trumpet but I know that he is very proud of his son's achievement. Matthew trained very hard for it and I have been hearing progress reports for months now, but I still thought it would be a real struggle to get it done.

Matthew did the sensible thing and cut out the gentle start to the climb and concentrated his ride on the upper half which averages over 7%. That increased the number of repeats needed to 47 but reduced the total distance to 283 km. The rules don't set a time limit, just that the rider must not sleep during the attempt, but I think Matthew wanted to complete his ride inside 24 hours - he took 23 hours and 13 minutes.

Link to the Everesting Hall of Fame. The website didn't work properly for me using Firefox but is fine using Chrome. PS I couldn't find a way to link directly to an individual rider - search for Hew Peirce.

Chapeau to (Matt)Hew and all the other glorious crazy people who undertake this gruelling challenge!


----------

